

Complete Idiots' Guide to Correctly Validating Your Customers' Email Addresses - sp332
http://blog.mlz.me/2011/11/the-complete-idiots-guide-to-correctly.html

======
whistleblower15
I will never do several of this steps because they will decrease users
conversion by several fat percents.

